# Photoshop CS 3 owns!



## DrKupo (Apr 18, 2007)

I am so skilled at it.

Picture is BIG, so it's a link.

http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/1489/untitledhe7.jpg


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 18, 2007)

I haven't seen the Extended version hit the internet yet


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll help you.

Adobe.Photoshop.CS3.FINAL.WINDOWS.READNFO-Milkman

Installs as extended if you don't use a cdkey. Put it in trial mode. Copy over the existing crack. Ta-da.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(-MTW- @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> I'll help you.
> 
> Adobe.Photoshop.CS3.FINAL.WINDOWS.READNFO-Milkman
> 
> Installs as extended if you don't use a cdkey. Put it in trial mode. Copy over the existing crack. Ta-da.



Ah crap, really? Now I gotta uninstall it and re-install it.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(-MTW- @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll help you.
> ...



If you had the beta, you need to dig up CS3Clean.exe and run it. Photoshop/ImageReady CS2 was on my machine when I installed CS3 and it still installed as extended. Also on it is Acrobat and Flash MX


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm waiting for the MacOSX one. :/


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> I'm waiting for the MacOSX one. :/



That leaked a week ago! And the ENTIRE Design Prem edition at that! All of it cracked, excluding Acrobat 8, which is already out anyway.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 18, 2007)

*I HUNGER!



*

edit: I'll be paying for mine though, edu discount ftw! but I guess the Wii will have to wait a bit longer still.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 18, 2007)

Did I mention that the new Dreamweaver is also out?


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 18, 2007)

is the extended version just the regular final version but registered?


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> is the extended version just the regular final version but registered?



No. The extended edition lets you do 3d modeling and shit.

Read more:

http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2007/03/whats_unique_to.html


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(-MTW- @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Did I mention that the new Dreamweaver is also out?



Hmmm...All I've seen so far is Photoshop, I'll have to look harder. I'm gonna blow away CS2 and CS3 and do a reinstall to get the Extended version. Oh my gosh, I was watching the videos on adobe.com and cs3 looks amazing.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(-MTW- @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I mention that the new Dreamweaver is also out?
> ...



I wish I didn't suck at photoshop so much...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dreamweaver is out, but not cracked yet.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope my laptop can handle it..
Anyone know the system requirements?


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 18, 2007)

From the readme:

Minimum system requirements Windows®

Intel® Pentium 4 or higher or equivalent 
Microsoft® Windows XP with Service Pack 2 or Windows Vista™ Home Premium, Business, Ultimate, or Enterprise 
512MB of RAM 
1 GB of available hard-disk space (additional free space required during installation) 
1024x768 monitor resolution with 16-bit video card 
DVD-ROM drive 
QuickTime 7.1 software required for multimedia features 
Internet or phone connection required for product activation 
Broadband Internet connection required for Adobe Stock Photos* and other services 
Mac OS 

PowerPC® G4 or G5 or Intel-based Macintosh 
Mac OS X v.10.4.8 
512MB of RAM 
2 GB of available hard-disk space (additional free space required during installation) 
1024x768 monitor resolution with 16-bit video card 
DVD-ROM drive 
QuickTime 7.1 software required for multimedia features 
Internet or phone connection required for product activation 
Broadband Internet connection required for Adobe Stock Photos* and other services


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 18, 2007)

I have an AMD Turion 64 x2 (800mhz)
1g ram
I hope that it runs smoothly


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 18, 2007)

64 bit anything should be fine. If the old ass p4 runs it, 64 bit chips should run it perfectly.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 18, 2007)

This certainly seems like a popular thread.  Thanks for the info, I'll put it to good use for workin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: time to convince the boss to upgrade from Elements 2.0


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 18, 2007)

Dreamweaver crack is out, done by the same person who cracked Photoshop CS3.


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 18, 2007)

15.6% done, 1 hr left. lol


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 18, 2007)

i'm going to wait for a working keygen and do the 30 day trial for now.

i guess it's hit and miss with the crack from what i read.


----------



## Westside (Apr 18, 2007)

I dunno if it's a virus or because of my copy, but mine would instantly freeze up when I try to start it.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 18, 2007)

It's not hit and miss, if you had the beta installed, you must run the cleaner, as you will be stuck in standard mode without it, even if you chose trial.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't wait to get home and actually use this. I only had time to install it then I had to run to class.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 18, 2007)

Dear god, I am STILL using Photoshop 7 for editting manga. I have a question. I have a laptopo with touchscreen abilities but the pen doesn't have any buttons. Can I still draw stuff in PS with it?


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 18, 2007)

Working on getting this! I'll have to get Flash and Dreamweaver as well. Haven't looked at any images though so I have no idea just how much better it's going to be.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 18, 2007)

GJ kupz, I will get a hold of this (and the new Dreamweaver) when I can. The layout for the palettes, etc on the right hand side looks a lot better, thanks to them not being part of the actual work space anymore (and ditto for the tools on the left).

Is the new Dreamweaver good as well? I haven't heard anything about it yet.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> GJ kupz, I will get a hold of this (and the new Dreamweaver) when I can. The layout for the palettes, etc on the right hand side looks a lot better, thanks to them not being part of the actual work space anymore (and ditto for the tools on the left).
> 
> Is the new Dreamweaver good as well? I haven't heard anything about it yet.



It's Dreamweaver. It sucks.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2007)

and Illustrator CS3 ? I say it ownz too. 
See my skills here, everything I do turn into this http://deufeufeu.free.fr/illustrator.png


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmmm, dont think this Athlon 3200+ is gonna cut it


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> and Illustrator CS3 ? I say it ownz too.
> See my skills here, everything I do turn into this http://deufeufeu.free.fr/illustrator.png



It isn't "out" for Windows yet


----------



## qusai (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm using CS2 for now.. not gonna bother downloading CS3 unless my college upgrade to CS3 too. It would be a pain in the ass if the professor is explaining something thats in a different menu on my computer...


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 19, 2007)

Guys...I've asked CS3 to marry me. You're all invited to the wedding.

I'm still not getting the Extended version to install though. I uninstalled CS2 and CS3 and reinstalled CS3 and didn't use the serial number but it still shows as the normal version.


----------



## science (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Guys...I've asked CS3 to marry me. You're all invited to the wedding.
> 
> I'm still not getting the Extended version to install though. I uninstalled CS2 and CS3 and reinstalled CS3 and didn't use the serial number but it still shows as the normal version.



A lot of the normal versions are being listed with ext and the end of it, and I don't know why. The extended is out there, but you have to make sure its not the normal with ext at the end.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 19, 2007)

Bumping to note that Fireworks CS3 (final, windows) is out.

Jumpman, find and run CS3Clean.exe and then reinstall.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 20, 2007)

Is there really any point in upgrading to PS CS3? I've become to used to PS7...


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 20, 2007)

Tons of new shit? 7 sucks.

Oh, and a proper crack for Dreamweaver is out (one that doesn't crash on exit) but that doesn't matter as a keygen is out!

Flash is really neat.


----------



## OSW (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't know which release (using torrents) to use!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: hmm, i better not ask which warez to use here...


----------



## Darkforce (Apr 25, 2007)

Might be a stupid question but does CS3 have any conflict with CS2 at all? I'd like to have both on there for the mo until I get used to CS3...


----------



## OSW (Apr 25, 2007)

I heard it doesn't but if you installed the beta of PS3 you have to clean it or something.


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> Might be a stupid question but does CS3 have any conflict with CS2 at all? I'd like to have both on there for the mo until I get used to CS3...


All adobe Products install in a separate folder under the "Adobe" folder, and they dont appear to share any resources so I'd say your ok. I have CS2, half of CS1, Photoshop 7.0 and CS3 all installed and everything seems to work fine.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> I have CS2, half of CS1, Photoshop 7.0 and CS3 all installed








 Why?


----------



## lolsjoel (Apr 25, 2007)

Not that it's impressive at all, but I took a screen from the 1080p Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix trailer that came out today.  And had to piece it together in CS3.  

The extent of what I can do pretty much maxes out at making iPod-esque ads with pictures of me and my friends and such.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 25, 2007)

So when do we get to see the rest of CS3 for Windows? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want Illustrator.


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kyoji @ Apr 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have CS2, half of CS1, Photoshop 7.0 and CS3 all installed
> ...


In case I get a file from somebody that doesn't work with the latest version of Photoshop, I can revert back to an older version whenever I want.


----------



## skullstatue (Apr 25, 2007)

CS3 looks nice, hope WINE supports it.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(-MTW- @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> I'll help you.
> 
> Adobe.Photoshop.CS3.FINAL.WINDOWS.READNFO-Milkman
> 
> Installs as extended if you don't use a cdkey. Put it in trial mode. Copy over the existing crack. Ta-da.



i


----------



## hanman (Apr 26, 2007)

what kind of connection do you have?


----------



## melloncollie (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(-MTW- @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll help you.
> ...


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(melloncollie @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Apr 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(-MTW- @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 26, 2007)

2 more releases are out

*Adobe Creative Suite 3: Design Premium*
Photoshop CS3 Extended
Illustrator CS3
InDesign CS3
Acrobat 8 Professional
Flash CS3 Professional
Dreamweaver CS3
Bridge CS3
Version Cue CS3
Device Central CS3
Stock Photos
Acrobat Connect

*Adobe Creative Suite 3: Web Premium*
Photoshop CS3 Extended
Illustrator CS3
Acrobat 8 Professional
Flash CS3 Professional
Dreamweaver CS3
Contribute CS3
Fireworks CS3
Bridge CS3
Version Cue CS3
Device Central CS3
Stock Photos
Acrobat Connect


----------



## WunSick (Apr 26, 2007)

usenet.... 1800kb/sec =) love it

not home from the office yet, but gettin ready to try it out on my machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My PC - Serenity

HelloKitty: how did it run on a 800mhz machine?


----------



## tshu (Apr 26, 2007)

Just installed Photoshop CS3. Looks nice so far.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 26, 2007)

Jump, 
Are those cracked or keygened?


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> Jump,
> Are those cracked or keygened?



Yeah, they are cracked or keygened, I just don't know which.


----------



## Foie (Apr 26, 2007)

I got it, but I am a complete newbie at photoshop...  Can anyone show me a good place to get started?


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 26, 2007)

@Gamerman1723: http://www.good-tutorials.com/ is a good place to start.

I'm loving the new docked pallettes, makes life easier for me. One thing I'm still miffed about is that the crappy step backward is STILL in there. Why oh why can't they go back to the old (CS and Before) step backward where it didn't jump to the last layer too.

Directly painting on textures sounds good, might be useful when creating game skins etc.

Also cannot wait to get hands on new Dreamweaver in creative suite


----------



## hanman (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> yeah
> im on a quad - dual redundant oc192
> 
> it's my work connection.













that's SEXY!


----------



## CatScam (Apr 27, 2007)

I just grabbed (Adobe Photoshop CS3 LITE). It’s crunched down 
to 50meg, & is pre-cracked with no registry access required. I just
love them Portable/ Lite programs.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't look forward to the day I have to actually buy these programs, they are expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but awesome


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(CatScam @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> I just grabbed (Adobe Photoshop CS3 LITE). It’s crunched down
> to 50meg, & is pre-cracked with no registry access required. I just
> love them Portable/ Lite programs.



I got that one too, it is indeed, awesome. Extended version too!


----------



## OSW (May 6, 2007)

Got CS3, It seems pretty good.

I'm fairly noob at Adobe stuff so, what is Illutustrator and How is it different to Photoshop?

Oh yeah, and howdo i get the colour selector thingo in the shape of a circle... i forget what it's called.

Thx for helping a newbie!


----------



## jumpman17 (May 6, 2007)

Illustrator is a vector program while Photoshop is raster.

Raster means the image is made up of pixels so when you zoom in, the pixels get larger and you can see the squares the image is made of.

Vector is made from mathematical formulas so you can zoom in and in without losing quality as it re-renders the image each time. Like the Flash animations on the internet.

And by color selecting I assume you are talking about the Eye Dropper. Select that, then push Caps Lock. Caps Lock will always give you the alternate form for all arrows in Photoshop.


----------



## OSW (May 6, 2007)

Thanks man. I already knew what vectors were i just didn't know that illustrator did them.

And about the colour thing, sorry i worded it wrong.

I'm talking about a colour picker type thing in the shape of a circle. I though i remember seeing a screnshot with it in it.

something like this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does this form exist in PS?


----------

